# Yesterday's Construction Site Finds.



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Me & Tom made some good finds yesterday. We got out last weekend but did not find much because we both found out as soon as we started probing, That the tips of our probes were totally worn out & gone, making it difficult to probe. So fast forward to next weekend, specifically Yesterday (Saturday) & Toms feeling confident with his new probe tip & ready to go. Like a bonehead I forgot to retip my probe so only got Toms. We hit a old lot in a old Downtown section & start probing. BUT, Back corner of lot that Tom felt a good spot before, he can't seem to find. The ground is Rock hard & his new tip would not Penetrate the hard ground because Toms tip was now the size of a round golf ball with no point. I kept calling it a bowling ball. SO, I suggest we go to my Buddies house in country where he sez his Grandpa's house is built on a dump. We pay him a visit but he's too busy to escort us to Grandpa's. SO, We drove through some old country towns to look around at the old house's & Building's. I spot a construction site between 2 old building in downtown, I say Hey, Let's stop & check it out, Tom figures it's no good, dirt piles look like to much sand, I'm thinking the dirt piles all in the front of lot, not in back so probably no good. But we pull in behind it in alley to check it out anyways. At first we see nothing in dirt & just a small trench dug with concrete in it for a Foundation. Then I see a old broken beer bottom on top of dirt, then a old medicine bottle covered with dirt & highly camouflaged in with the dirt. I'm standing there looking towards the dirt pile & Tom is talking to me with his back to the dirt pile & looking over my shoulder, Suddenly Tom takes off running behind me in a mad dash in the middle of our conversation. I turn around to see what's up & I see Tom picking up a Cobalt Blue Hutch & Embossed Medicine bottle from the grass that Apparantly the Contruction workers must of tossed there. Tom wipes the dirt off Hutch & sez I dont see any writing, He keeps wiping & turning & sez what the heck, it's a Slick No Name Hutch. We think that's highly unlikely. Then I see the name & yell out it's a ZUBER. One I'm very Familiar with. Tom later sez whats a zuber? Now this time as I'm talking to Tom as he's looking over his Zuber & Med I'm looking over his shoulder & see what looks like a 1870's Black Glass beer bottle just sitting on the A/C Unit behind him. Now I do to him what he did to me, I dash behind him all the time saying Yeah, but look, you forgot one & proceed to pick up the black glass beer bottle, Tom sez I didn't see it. I say I was standing next to that hutch for 5 minutes right behind my feet & didn't see it. Here's some pics. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

More Pics, Black Glass.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Green 3 piece mold. The Black Glass was 2 piece mold.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Kentucky broken Pontil.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Does this one bottle look like a milk?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Toms J. Zuber Cobalt Blue Hutch from Port Huron. LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jun 5, 2016)

You do tell a real good story. But the tip is about marble size. lol

With the age of those bottles, maybe we should go back there next weekend and probe along the ally there. All the people thought we were construction workers anyway. ?

Tom


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah but Marbles come in 2 different size's. The average usual smaller size & then the bigger size. Yours is like the bigger size pictured on left. Yes, we should go back next weekend, maybe they will start digging in back? LEON.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jun 5, 2016)

It's just a bolt welded on to the probe tip. I say smaller size.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe in between the 2. Wonder if they will be digging in the back at all? Good Possibility. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 5, 2016)

Forgot, I had your probe. Was able to make a actual comparison, close to Marble size. maybe a little bigger.
 LOL.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a great looking cobalt blue hutch, and a pretty good story too!! Hope you guys go back and find the mother lode....Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm really surprised we found any bottles at all since it was only a little trench dug, maybe 1 1/2 feet wide & probably only 2-3 feet deep if I had to guess. I did see some Ashy looking privy looking dirt in one spot of the dirt pile as I dug through it. But looking at walls of Trench could not see any signs of where the bottles may of come from. Seems unlikely a Privy would be so close up near front of Property? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2016)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 6, 2016)

Bring your Hard Hat & workers vest next week end.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 6, 2016)

Great stuff! Thanx for sharin!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 6, 2016)

GREAT story guys, a bit mellow for digging a Cobalt hutch though. lol. Here in the West we have no such thing.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jun 7, 2016)

Remember, we did dig a privy last year with a dozen cobalt hutches in it. Maybe we are more used to them.?  Still very excited .


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Jun 7, 2016)

Leon do you still have a picture of those hutches.?


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2016)

TREASUREHUNT said:


> Leon do you still have a picture of those hutches.?





Yes, That was maybe 2 years ago. Far from the 1st time I've dig a Cobalt
 Blue Hutch. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 7, 2016)

More from Before.


----------



## glass man (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow love that cobalt hutch!! Jamie


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jun 8, 2016)

You 2 guys crack me up the way you talk to each other. Reminds me of the way me and a good friend used to talk to each other. Anyway, that one bottle does look like a milk Leon. I have a black (actually green) bottle like yours, possible identical. Has the same embossing on the bottom. I dug mine in a privy that dated 1875 - 1895. The bottle was in the lower half


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah, most black glass I've dug are not actually black when held up to the light. Mine is a very very dark green. Probably the same as yours. I went by this Construction site today & I think we can stick a fork in, It's done due to progress unfortunately. LEON.


----------



## Warf rat (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow that looks like fun for sure and wonderful glass!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 30, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yeah but Marbles come in 2 different size's. The average usual smaller size & then the bigger size. Yours is like the bigger size pictured on left. Yes, we should go back next weekend, maybe they will start digging in back? LEON.View attachment 172313



Wow, what a great glory hole of treasure. You must be tickled to the core! That cobalt Zuber is amazing as is the large ceramic blue shooter marble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 11, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Wow, what a great glory hole of treasure. You must be tickled to the core! That cobalt Zuber is amazing as is the large ceramic blue shooter marble.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



THANKS. LEON.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (May 12, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Yes, That was maybe 2 years ago. Far from the 1st time I've dig a CobaltView attachment 172359View attachment 172360View attachment 172361 Blue Hutch. LEON.



Leon: looking at that haul I can’t imaging the high you you would feel from unearthing such a glorious haul of rare and old glass. I get vicarious excitement just seeing the line up and pictures as you brought them out. Now that’s what living is all about!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

